# [RISOLTO] emerging PAM

## ashlar

Ho aggiornato il sistema, mi ha compilato tutto correttamente eccetto "PAM", l'errore che mi da è il seguente:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * 
> 
>  * Your current setup is using the pam_stack module.
> ...

 

Sono andato a vedere la pagina che dice contenere le spiegazioni ma non ho capito quale file devo editare e in quale modo, qualcuno di voi lo ha già fatto? Mi potete spiegare passo passo quali file devo ritoccare?Last edited by ashlar on Mon Jul 09, 2007 7:03 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Scen

Devi controllare tutti i file dentro a /etc/pam.d, ed applicare eventualmente la modifica mostrata nel "Code listing 1.1" del documento.

----------

## ashlar

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Devi controllare tutti i file dentro a /etc/pam.d, ed applicare eventualmente la modifica mostrata nel "Code listing 1.1" del documento.

 

Dopo un iniziale illusione mi ha dato lo stesso errore :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * 
> 
>  * Your current setup is using the pam_stack module.
> ...

 

L'unico file che conteneva pam_stack era il file xdm... che altro posso fare?

----------

## Flameeyes

Se l'ebuild muore significa che qualcosa ancora ha un pam_stack non commentato. Cosa ritorna il comando

```

fgrep pam_stack /etc/pam.d -r

```

?

Assicurati di aver cancellato eventuali file di backup creati da vim (*~) perché non sono ignorati dal controllo.

----------

## ashlar

finalmente risolto come suggeritomi da flame... ho cancellato tutti i file con ~ all'interno della cartella pam.d e cambiato nel seguente modo il file "xdm" che conteneva le diciture _stack:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #%PAM-1.0
> 
> auth       include      system-auth
> ...

 

----------

## TwoMinds

...il Code Listing 1.2 dice anche che va riordinato: i "required" prima degli "include":

```

#%PAM-1.0

auth include system-auth

auth required pam_nologin.so

account include system-auth

password include system-auth

session include system-auth

session optional pam_console.so

```

andrebbe

```

#%PAM-1.0

auth required pam_nologin.so

auth include system-auth

account include system-auth

password include system-auth

session include system-auth

session optional pam_console.so

```

...correggetemi se sbaglio...

----------

## Flameeyes

Anche session optional va prima di session include, per il resto è giusto.

----------

## macca75

Ciao...............

```
dickdastardly pam.d # emerge  pam    

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) sys-libs/pam-0.99.8.1-r1 to /

 * Linux-PAM-0.99.8.1.tar.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...             [ ok ]

 * Linux-PAM-0.99.8.1-ldflags-to-libadd.patch.bz2 RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...         [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking Linux-PAM-0.99.8.1.tar.bz2 ;-) ...                            [ ok ]

 * checking Linux-PAM-0.99.8.1-ldflags-to-libadd.patch.bz2 ;-) ...        [ ok ]

 * 

 * Your current setup is using one or more of the following modules,

 * that are not built or supported anymore:

 * pam_pwdb, pam_radius, pam_timestamp

 * If you are in real need for these modules, please contact the maintainers

 * of PAM through http://bugs.gentoo.org/ providing information about its

 * use cases.
```

```
qfile -o /etc/pam.d/*

/etc/pam.d/sshd
```

Ho rimosso /etc/pam.d/sshd

```
emerge pam
```

l'intsallazione e' andata a buon fine, naturalmente grazie alle vostre spiegazioni.

Ciao a tutti

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Spero non ti interessi usare il demone ssd in un futuro prossimo..

----------

